# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  جمع بندی دروس عمومی کنکور در سی روز

## amin dehghan

سلام میخواستم بدونم کسی این برنامه را تهیه کرده و اگر تهیه کرده چطوریه و ایا کلا این موسسه قابل اعتماد هست؟
مرجع تخصصی کنکوریها - جمع بندی کل دروس عمومی کنکور با برنامه 30 روزه

----------


## Lara27

> سلام میخواستم بدونم کسی این برنامه را تهیه کرده و اگر تهیه کرده چطوریه و ایا کلا این موسسه قابل اعتماد هست؟
> مرجع تخصصی کنکوریها - جمع بندی کل دروس عمومی کنکور با برنامه 30 روزه


من اوایل سال چند تا از برنامه هاشونو گرفتم ولی به دردم نخورد شاید به درد کسی دیگه میخورد

----------


## artim

> سلام میخواستم بدونم کسی این برنامه را تهیه کرده و اگر تهیه کرده چطوریه و ایا کلا این موسسه قابل اعتماد هست؟
> مرجع تخصصی کنکوریها - جمع بندی کل دروس عمومی کنکور با برنامه 30 روزه



دوست عزیز توی چند ماه پایانی انواع برنامه ها رو روش های مختلف میاد برای سرکیسه کردن شما
بهترین راه خوندن مستمر شماست

----------


## amin dehghan

> دوست عزیز توی چند ماه پایانی انواع برنامه ها رو روش های مختلف میاد برای سرکیسه کردن شما
> بهترین راه خوندن مستمر شماست


عمومی ها را خوندم (به جز تاریخ ادبیات)اما دینی خیلی درسا یادم رفته و میترسم که نرسم بخونم؟

----------


## TeacherBahrami

> عمومی ها را خوندم (به جز تاریخ ادبیات)اما دینی خیلی درسا یادم رفته و میترسم که نرسم بخونم؟


*برای اینکه خیالت از عمومی ها راحت باشه میتونی کنکور های گذشته ی هر 5 رشته + آزمون های آزمایشی مختلف که توی نت به اندازه ی کافی برای دانلود هست استفاده کنی. روزی یکی یا حتی دو تا آزمون دینی از خودت بگیر و هر جا ایراد داری رو کار کن
منم با نظر اون دوستمون موافقم که اینجور برنامه ها بیشتر از اینکه مبنای علمی داشته باشه و نیتش کمک باشه ، برای کسب درامد به وجود اومده*

----------


## lvjqd

> سلام میخواستم بدونم کسی این برنامه را تهیه کرده و اگر تهیه کرده چطوریه و ایا کلا این موسسه قابل اعتماد هست؟
> مرجع تخصصی کنکوریها - جمع بندی کل دروس عمومی کنکور با برنامه 30 روزه


سلام

نمي دونم كه درسته اينا رو بگم يا نه يا اگه احيانا در تصميم گيري شما اونطور كه به نفع شما بشه اثر گذار هست يا نه. من به قصد خير مي گم خدايا منو ببخش.

من اونو خريدم.

11 صفحه ي پي دي اف هستش.
اولش در مورد اهميت دروس عمومي نوشته
يه سري جداول ضرايب دروس و يه چند تا مقايسه كارنامه هست كه اونم فقط دروس عمومي رو داره
جدول بودجه بندي مباحث رو داره 
و روش مطالعه ي دروس
و در صفحه آخر هم يه جدول داره كه گفته در هر روز چه درسايي رو با چه زمان هايي بخونين.

اگه مسووليت نداشت حتما فايلش رو كامل مي گذاشتم.

----------


## artim

*باور کنین این برنامه فقط اسم پر زرق و برقی دارن هیچی نیستن
فریب نخورید*

----------


## محمد3568

> *باور کنین این برنامه فقط اسم پر زرق و برقی دارن هیچی نیستن
> فریب نخورید*


کلا موافقم
اما درباره این برنامه اخه جمع بندی عمومی تو 30 روز برنامه میخواد؟راحت ترین کار ممکنه البته اگه واقعا قبلا خونده باشی که دیگه اصلا هیچی نیستش برنامه نمیخواد دیگه

----------


## behrouz

> عمومی ها را خوندم (به جز تاریخ ادبیات)اما دینی خیلی درسا یادم رفته و میترسم که نرسم بخونم؟


* دینی خط ویژه بخون....*

----------

